# Where is the best place to find used embroidery machines?



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

Where is the best place to purchase used embroidery machines. Either single our dual head?

-S


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think there is a section of this forum for equipment for sale. Somebody just posted some for sale the past few days.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

squeed said:


> Where is the best place to purchase used embroidery machines. Either single our dual head?
> 
> -S


This sites classified section

Used embroidery machines, screen printing equipment, digitizing software
craigslist: inland empire classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events
Embroidery Yellow Pages - Home Page


----------



## telmd (Apr 1, 2009)

I purchased both of my machines (Yamata 1201 & Tajima tmex901c) off craigslist. Great prices on both!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Try Barudan Refurbishing. Barudans are great machines.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Enmartian...I referred the poster to you for stitchera universal...Hope it is still available.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The vendors have a lot of buy-backs and repos. You can get them with a warranty


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

www.ScreenPrinters.net has an Embroidery and an Embroidery Classified section. This forums also has a Classified Section listed on the left handside toward the top.


----------



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

freeembroiderystuff.com has a nice classified section
digitsmith.com also a good one


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Found our second ESP9000 on craigslist. Ended up getting a real good deal on it. I would also try Pantograms (where we bought out first one) also. They offer used/refurb machines. That was our fallback if we had not found the other one at such a good price. $6000 plus some repair work for $500 from Pantograms tech.

Mike


----------



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

On todays posts there is a Tajima 1501 2004 for 8500 which is a great machine and good deal. It's not posted in the classifieds, it's posted under embroidery. Thought you might wanna check it out.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

As some of the others have pointed out I have been checking out Craigslist and Digitsmith. A word of caution on Craigslist, there is a scam going on advertising a Brother pr650 for $2600. It shows up in numerous city listings and usually shows a contact email address (a gmail account) which most people don't show their email addresses.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Enmartian...I referred the poster to you for stitchera universal...Hope it is still available.


Charles, 

Didn't see this the first time. It was available when you originally wrote the post. Our agreement with Sierra lapsed on the 31st of December. We no longer carry the software.


----------



## TomandBunny (Apr 13, 2007)

We bought a used single head 12 needle for 2500 off of craigs list, they wanted 3500 for it. we figured being off craigs list they might not be totally truthful so we figured a 1,000 budget to repair anything that might be wrong with it as long as the computer worked.

We got there and it ran SMOOOOOOOOTH and quiet and did a great job so we jumped on it for 2500! the best we were seeing them go for was 6 to 8 grand

We got it back to our shop and we recooped the entire amount within 2 weeks on just that machine.

then it happened, it started to go out of time and the bobin wouldn't attach to the thread, I would re-time it but after a few hundred stitches it would go out of time.

After I exhausted all of my limited repair knowledge we took it to a company for repair, they actually suggested I find someone else to work on it or scrap it. I asked if they would fix it, give me a price and don't be shy, they hee hawed and said it would be expensive and shot out a price of 700 bucks! Well within our 1,000 budget.

I gave them the go ahead and they told me that when they tore the entire machine down and out of the frame they found a broken wrench inside, crazy glue everywhere and lock tight on all the bolts and even a groove purposely put into the hook rod and said it was clear that the fix was done to sell the machine. They fixed it and I have to say, after 2500 and 700 for a total of 3200 bucks, best money I spent and now I can run at max speed where when I first got it I was lucky to run it at 600 stitches a minute.

So find your used equipment anywhere and I see them all the time on craigs list, but beware of the people selling them and figure a repair budget. 

If I had to scrap the machine, I was just tickled that I had recooped my investment before it took a dump.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, what a story. I'm surprised the repair guys went from Scrap it to $700. 

There's a couple of leasing companies out there selling equipment. 

Also call embroidery and screen printing companies. Someone might want to sell their equipment.


----------

